# Feeling "pressure" in lower abdomen?



## pknight1120

Hi all, I am new here. I am 6 weeks pregnant with my 3rd child. I have been having this off and on feeling of "pressure" or a sensation that something is in there, lol. I dont remember having this sensation with my first two pregnancies in the first trimester.. There is no pain and no blood, and it happens off and on several times a day. 

I was just wondering if anyone else experienced it and if it may just be due to it being my 3rd child, or maybe my ligaments are stretching? it is right in the middle of my lower abdomen, sort of even with my pelvic bones.. 

just wanted to see if anyone else had this?


----------



## ashleylu88

Yes, I am 10 weeks 5 days and I have that feeling all the time. I had it since about 7 weeks or so, just off and on. Like a pressure and tightness almost like you worked out your belly to much and its stiff. haha 

There are so many changes going on in there. lol


----------



## pknight1120

ashleylu88 said:


> Yes, I am 10 weeks 5 days and I have that feeling all the time. I had it since about 7 weeks or so, just off and on. Like a pressure and tightness almost like you worked out your belly to much and its stiff. haha
> 
> There are so many changes going on in there. lol

Yep! Exactly! Darn I was hoping it meant i was having twins or something. LOL


----------



## ashleylu88

haha, i've had 2 ultrasounds and so far we have only seen 1 baby. lol but you are getting the pressure kinda early so maybe just maybe you are having twins :)


----------



## Mercy2

I have had it with all three of my pregnancies, i am just over 5 weeks and the best way i could describe it is like theres a slightly inflated balloon in there that sometimes feels more full than others lol. That probs sounds bonkers!


----------



## pknight1120

Mercy2 said:


> I have had it with all three of my pregnancies, i am just over 5 weeks and the best way i could describe it is like theres a slightly inflated balloon in there that sometimes feels more full than others lol. That probs sounds bonkers!

yes, that is what i am having. no pain, no bleeding, so I guess I am okay.. I am just worrying.. I have two children from a previous marriage, this is my first in my new relationship, so I just want everything to go well.


----------



## lilesMom

thank ye for this post :) i had a mmc on my first few months ago and im preg again, yey. but i have that feeling tonight and i got really freaked out thinkin something was wrong, thank u thank u. i didnt get it last time so maybe its that something is right ha ha thanks again :) xx


----------



## Kerriex

I'm the same..also had a mmc in july but didn't have this feeling before..like I actually feel like something is inside me :dohh: so hoping it means all is well this time :) 

GL to all you lovely ladies x


----------



## lilesMom

best of luck hon xxx


----------



## smiffy85

Yep me too. 2nd baby for me and I just feel really uncomfortable and bloated!


----------

